# Os quarentões de Uberlândia



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Dia 16 de Junho, num Domingo de manhã, tive a oportunidade de caminhar pelas ruas do centro de Uberlândia, entre 9 e pouco às 11hs.

A maioria dos prédios tem quarenta anos ou bem mais que isso (por isso o título do thread).

Caso eu tenha errado alguma informação, queiram me corrigir.

1- Igrejinha do Rosário, na praça da Bicota:









2- Rua Silviano Brandão:










3- Rua Silviano Brandão:









4- Goiás com Avenida Floriano Peixoto:









5- Rua Santos Dumont:









6- Rua Rodolfo Correa:









7- Praça da Bicota com ruas Goiás e Bernardo Guimarães:









8- Rua Silviano Brandão:









9- Avenida Floriano Peixoto, sentido Praça da Bicota:









10- Avenida Floriano Peixoto, na Praça Tubal Vilela (antes da Pç da Bicota):









11-Avenida Floriano Peixoto, exatamente ao oposto da foto anterior:









12-Avenida Afonso Pena:









13- Praça Tubal Vilela, do lado da Avenida Afonso Pena:









14- Na Avenida Afonso Pena:









15- Rua Olegário Maciel com Avenida Afonso Pena:









16- Rua Olegário Maciel, sentido oposto à foto anterior:









17- Praça Tubal Vilela com edifício Chams ao fundo:









18- E pra terminar, mais uma da Pç Tubal Vilela:


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

"Quanrentões" foi uma referência a idade dos prédios ou outra coisa? 

Porque em altura eu não vi um, pelo menos nas fotos rs


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Muito lindo o centro de Uberlândia. :cheers:


----------



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Alterei o texto, para que não existam dúvidas em relação ao que o thread propõe!


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Esse a direita é o *Edifício Itacolomi é de 1960*, se não me engano é o primeiro edifício de Uberlândia.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Cidade fora de série, não deve nada a nem uma capital. 

Bela, prospera e grande Uberlândia!

Obrigado por compartilhar .

PS: A cidade lembra muito Campo Grande e Ribeirão Preto, nas três sinto-me em casa.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

A cidade já chegou a casa dos 750k ??


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Adorei aquela rua comercial sem fiação aérea.


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Com relação ao aterramento da fiação, Uberlândia está à frente de cidades como Goiânia, Cuiabá, Campo Grande, Ribeirão Preto, Sorocaba, Campinas, Londrina,.....


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Acho que o centro de Uberlândia parece ser de uma cidade menor, pelo menos olhando pela fotos.


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Rdx MG said:


> Acho que o centro de Uberlândia parece ser de uma cidade menor, pelo menos olhando pela fotos.


Parece sim, o centro daqui esta meio estagnado desde a década de 80|90, a cidade cresceu para outros lados, formou-se alguns bairros com centros comerciais bem desenvolvidos.
Tipo não se constrói edifícios na área central faz tempo, deve ter sido construído uns 3 nos últimos 20 anos.
Passo até 6 meses sem passar no centro daqui. :lol:

Outra ele tirou as fotos no domingo, porque o centro daqui é um caos durante a semana.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

gyn-sp said:


> ^^Com relação ao aterramento da fiação, Uberlândia está à frente de cidades como Goiânia, Cuiabá, Campo Grande, Ribeirão Preto, Sorocaba, Campinas, Londrina,.....


karamba é mesmo, há ruas sem fiação!!


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

^^
Desde a década de 80 kkk
Praticamente todo o hiper centro da cidade não tem fios.


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Muito bom!!!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

e a foto dos trinta novoes........


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Bem verticalizada, eu não imaginava...


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Linda e bem limpa cidade de Uberlândia!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Dizem que foi em Uberlandia que nasceu a Uber, é verdade? :nuts:


----------

